# Devin Brown waived by the Warriors



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42464/20061003/devin_brown_waived_by_warriors/

Devin Brown was waived by the Warriors today. Most of you are familiar with him because of his role in TMac's 13 second scoring spree. What many dont know is that Devin Brown is just the type of utility defender that would flourish in a Van Gundian system. I realize that we are going into training camp with too many players and that there is no room for anymore additions (and no money besides vet exceptions and min contracts) and that a capable 4/5 is a bigger need. But if we should choose to waive Casey Jacobsen, Ryan Bowen, Bobby Sura, Azubuike, Padgett and Haryasz, we should have ample space to sign Brown. 

PG: Alston | Spanoulis | JLIII
SG: Wells | Snyder | Head
SF: McGrady | Brown | Novak
PF: Battier | Howard | Hayes
CN: Yao | Mutombo | Haryasz


Discuss.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Isn't Snyder supposed to be "the defender that will flourish in JVG' system"?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

cornholio said:


> Isn't Snyder supposed to be "the defender that will flourish in JVG' system"?


Snyder certainly has the tools but who said anything about flourishing? He has so many question marks including attitude, shooting ability, and general inexperience. Think more along the lines of Stromile Swift.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Eh. Brown was a competent backup in San Antonio, but he kinda fell apart in Utah last season. It was mostly his shooting and turnovers, and there might be a chance of him bouncing back from last season. Wouldn't count on it mattering, really.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

wow i didn't even know he was traded to the warriors........i think we should get him, he was ok Playing for S.A i think he would fit in fine with our system


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

does he have a propensity for game-losing turnovers? 

in any case, i'd rather have him than ryan bowen


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd rather have Padgett. Assuming Padgett gets back to where he was in 2005.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why did he get waived in the first place?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Why did he get waived in the first place?


Jason Richardson, Mike Dunleavy, Mickael Pietrus, and Dajuan Wagner. Plus they had 18 players. I imagine they will also cut Andre Owens and Zarko.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Jason Richardson, Mike Dunleavy, Mickael Pietrus, and Dajuan Wagner. Plus they had 18 players. I imagine they will also cut Andre Owens and Zarko.




Don't we have already 15 players (roughly) on guaranteed contracts? signing Devin Brown does not really make sense


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> Don't we have already 15 players (roughly) on guaranteed contracts? signing Devin Brown does not really make sense


Ryan Bowen on a guaranteed contract doesnt make sense. And its possible Bobby Sura wont make sense either.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we have 5 guys in camp fighting for a roster spot who are all compitenet players so why do we need another? 
padgett>jacobsen>azubuike>brown>haryasz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>bowen


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> we have 5 guys in camp fighting for a roster spot who are all compitenet players so why do we need another?
> padgett>jacobsen>azubuike>brown>haryasz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>bowen


Defense gets you a starting spot while shooting might get you a moment in some game.

Brown is > than any of those players you put up there.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Defense gets you a starting spot while shooting might get you a moment in some game.
> 
> Brown is > than any of those players you put up there.


right and since he played for a championship team/playoff experience i would at least try him out


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

i think we should just stick with the 19 players that we already have.

there is no point in signing an extra player in which we already have snyder, who is a younger better version of devin brown


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Jason Richardson, Mike Dunleavy, Mickael Pietrus, and Dajuan Wagner. Plus they had 18 players. I imagine they will also cut Andre Owens and Zarko.


No. Knowing Don Nelson, I think that he will keep Zarko and waive Mcleod or even trade him with someone else that won't be playing much (Chris Taft, for example)


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

I wouldnt mind seeing Brown get a shot for the team. Nothing special but he does have experience and he can be a pretty solid PG who isnt a defensive liability or completely TO prone


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

23 said:


> I wouldnt mind seeing Brown get a shot for the team. Nothing special but he does have experience and he can be a pretty solid PG who isnt a defensive liability or completely TO prone



Is he a point guard?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> Is he a point guard?


SG/SF


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't see him in any rotation on this team.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

why waive when you can send them to the nbdl


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

knickstorm said:


> why waive when you can send them to the nbdl


Because you can only have 15 players in roster...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Warriors basically traded Derek Fisher for Kieth McLeod because they will most likely get rid of owens too. I guess they are really cap relief thirsty. When you trade Derek Fisher for Kieth McLeod, Devin Brown, and Andre Owens, then I guess that is all you are after is the cap.


----------

